# Show or hide Mac Address



## dinrillas (May 2, 2016)

You can show or hide the MAC address of a device with Windows Mobile 10 ?


----------



## augustinionut (May 2, 2016)

Needed for what?


----------



## dinrillas (May 2, 2016)

augustinionut said:


> Needed for what?

Click to collapse



Access daily wifi public networks do not want my exposed Mac address on the networks .


----------



## Swordfishx86 (May 2, 2016)

No MAC, no TCP/IP ==> You don't want to have no MAC.
Anyway, since MACs aren't unique there is no concern regarding privacy or security.


----------



## augustinionut (May 2, 2016)

Corect, your MAC has your name on it?


----------



## dinrillas (May 2, 2016)

dinrillas said:


> Access daily wifi public networks do not want my exposed Mac address on the networks .

Click to collapse



And also in my private network , you are a person who has cloned my Mac to be able to access my network , since I had already locked his Mac to access the to ... I need a solution ..


----------



## Swordfishx86 (May 2, 2016)

dinrillas said:


> And also in my private network , you are a person who has cloned my Mac to be able to access my network , since I had already locked his Mac to access the to ...

Click to collapse



Please read www.catb.org/esr/faqs/smart-questions.html.
Thanks.



dinrillas said:


> I need a solution ..

Click to collapse



Well, I for myself _need_ free beer.


----------



## winphouser (May 3, 2016)

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-10/how-and-why-to-use-random-hardware-addresses



> Why use random hardware addresses?
> 
> Applies to Windows 10
> 
> When you're not connected to Wi-Fi, your PC sends a signal to look for Wi-Fi networks in the area to help you get connected. The signal contains the unique physical hardware (MAC) address for your device. Some places, for example shopping malls, stores, or other public areas, might use this unique address to track your movement in that area. If your Wi-Fi hardware supports it, you can turn on random hardware addresses to make it harder for people to track you when your PC scans for networks and connects.

Click to collapse


----------



## w.bogdan (May 3, 2016)

winphouser said:


> http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-10/how-and-why-to-use-random-hardware-addresses

Click to collapse



On PC is simple, but is it possible on W10M?


----------



## winphouser (May 3, 2016)

w.bogdan said:


> On PC is simple, but is it possible on W10M?

Click to collapse



On the x50 phones it should be just as simple; however just like on W10PC it requires driver support. I think it works something like this:

Windows> Wifi driver, what tricks do you know?
Driver> 802.11n, wpa2, power saving, random hardware addresses, ...
Windows> OK let's turn on the mac scrambler and do some scanning

I think, just like with call recording, Microsoft is waiting for the nagging threshold to be reached before they add this feature to older phones.

Manually changing the mac address however, I'm guessing is already possible through the registry.

http://www.csoonline.com/article/29...-random-mac-addresses-for-wi-fi-security.html






> According to new recommendations by an IEEE study group, the Wi-Fi protocol needs to be updated to use randomly generated addresses for better security and privacy.
> 
> Today, the 802.11 Wi-Fi standards are designed so that each mobile device gets its own, unique media access control (MAC) address -- which allows spies, criminals, and advertisers to track mobile users.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## w.bogdan (May 3, 2016)

I've tried via registry [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Class\{4D36E972-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318]
https://social.technet.microsoft.co...rum-faqhow-to-change-mac-address-on-windows-7
but it doesn't seem to be working


----------



## spavlin (May 3, 2016)

Random MAC:
Install Storage Explorer
http://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-phone-8/development/xap-storage-explorer-t3142339
Rename (delete) file C:\DPP\QCOM\WLAN.PROVISION


----------



## w.bogdan (May 3, 2016)

spavlin said:


> Random MAC: Install Storage Explorer Rename (delete) file C:\DPP\QCOM\WLAN.PROVISION

Click to collapse



Thank you! I might add, a reboot is needed. [W10M] Reboot app


----------



## djamol (May 3, 2016)

Change the registry value
  1. Open the Registry Editor.
  2. Navigate to,
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Class\{4D36E972-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318] 
3. Under this key, you should see numbers in sequence as "0000 ", "0001 " and so on. Click one at a time to check the description of the device to match it with that of your Network Card. In this case it is "0000 "(at first on my device).
4. Highlight the corresponding number that match your Network Card(Qualcomm WiFi), look for the "NetworkAddress " key value. Enter the desired MAC-Address as a 12 digit number (all in one, no "space" "." or "-") 
5. If the key "NetworkAddress" does not appear, create "New " as "String Value ". Enter the name as "NetworkAddress ". Now set the desired value.

(not yet tested)

Of sorry, I was not read previous posts. Bad Babbitt.


----------



## w.bogdan (May 3, 2016)

djamol said:


> (not yet tested)

Click to collapse



Well, test it, maybe there is a way. I only tried 0001 where the value was present. I didn't want to mess with the other ones because I was not sure what they are for. One is for Bluetooth.


----------



## sensboston (Jun 8, 2017)

Just to confirm, *MAC address spoofing* really works, at least on Lumia 550. I've used procedure for Windows 10 (same as @djamol described above) but with Interop Tools.

  

Don't forget to reboot after *NetworkAddress* change.

I also created small .bat file helper, to simplify correct adapter search (it was 0009 for my L-550). Run it via *ssh session on the phone*, not on the PC. And you should have reg.exe copied to c:\windows\system32 of course.

*Please, note*: MAC addresses, started with 0x, isn't working (for me). First, I wanna set 01-02-03-04-05-06 address (*NetworkAddress* value 010203040506) - this doesn't work but 120203040506 works perfect!

P.S. BTW, this hack is useless, I don't really know how this can be used.


----------

